# Greene County 2100acres $900



## BDI (Mar 17, 2015)

Big Horn Hunting Club in Greene county needs members.  36 total members on 2100 acres, $900 per year.  Membership is January through December. We have a camp with power (no water).  Quality rules are 14 spread for bucks and two does per membership.  There is also a small fishing pond on the property. Close to the city of Greensboro.  Call for more details.  Billy 706-708-6361 or Jerry 706-754-8769


----------



## BDI (Apr 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## mightd33 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm definitely interested, please send me rules, land maps, photos, and any other helpful information. Be glad to talk to you when ever its convenient. 
Thanks, Derrick Chambers
404-550-4450
chambersderrick@bellsouth.net


----------



## Doc Holliday24 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am interested as well. Can you send maps and rules to mpaulk@hotmail.com 

Thanks!


----------



## Oldsnipr (May 12, 2015)

I would like more info/rules/map please, 2 potential members looking for a good club. Email is tconkling@aol.com, cell 678-777-5852.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## hoytman308 (May 20, 2015)

Is this club on 44 hwy and interstate 20?


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 22, 2015)

*?*

How many turkey hunters?


----------



## BDI (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for not responding to replies on here.  Please call the phone #'s listed for all the info.


----------



## BDI (Jul 11, 2015)

ttt


----------



## firemanny (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a great property with some great fellas. I hunted there for 2 seasons and would still be there if my job had not changed. I killed a solid buck and got my neighbor on a 122 in 8pt his first year there. You wont be disapointed


----------



## Leadslinger29 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Great club!!!!*

We've been in the club for 20 years now. This is a great hunting club with a great family atmosphere.


----------



## hoglip (Oct 9, 2015)

Still openings? Number? myself, Son, son-in law and friend just lost a lease.


----------



## Postalbear (Nov 18, 2015)

*i am interested*



BDI said:


> Big Horn Hunting Club in Greene county needs members.  36 total members on 2100 acres, $900 per year.  Membership is January through December. We have a camp with power (no water).  Quality rules are 14 spread for bucks and two does per membership.  There is also a small fishing pond on the property. Close to the city of Greensboro.  Call for more details.  Billy 706-708-6361 or Jerry 706-754-8769



I'm definitely interested, please send me rules, land maps, photos, and any other helpful information. Be glad to talk to you when ever its convenient


----------



## soggybottomboy (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm interested. Can you PM me and I'll send you my email and contact info? I have two young boys and my wife who likes to come watch so I'm looking for a family environment.


----------

